# Vendor "Catalog Posts"?



## jeff (Nov 14, 2011)

In response to a suggestion by some vendors, I'm considering setting up an additional forum in the Marketplace for "*vendor catalog posts*".

These would be threads with just the original post (i.e. no followups) which could be used as an editable catalog of sorts. These would be editable for a year by the poster. I don't know the cost. Probably about the same as buying a regular classified ad every two weeks.

These would be static threads and would never be bumped into the new thread feeds. People could go to that forum, obviously, and look at the posts, and the vendor could point to that catalog in their sig and in classified ads.

If you're a vendor, would you use it? Point to it in ads and your sig?
If you're a buyer, would you peruse the catalogs?

Please share your helpful comments on this idea. THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the idea.

It is often frustrating to me to know that XXX person sells (or has sold) such and such item, but I can't find the ad that they used to have.

It would be great to be able to check one place for all of the things that various people sell.  That would assume that vendors used it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 14, 2011)

*I'd use it*

I think you already know my answer but I'll state it anyway.  I will use it.  Probably point to it in my signature.


----------



## tim self (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it would allow those who do not want to see the ads to miss them entirely.  And those of us who frequent those sellers could fine them all in one place.  I like the idea.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think most of the vendors have web sites and probably have a hard enough time keeping them up to date.  Personally, I fail to see the difference between linking to a web site and linking to a catalog on this site.  Am I missing something?


----------



## burgerman (Nov 14, 2011)

From a buyer's perspective I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 14, 2011)

This would be another great feature I think. I'm sure I would use it.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it is a good idea because I don't look most of the marketplace because if they have their own websites I just go to those. This way if they can edit them through the year we could find out about sales and new products they have in stock without searching several sites. I think it would be a better use of the vendors advertising money and work better for the buyers.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorta like a vendors yellow pages.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like this idea.


----------



## jeff (Nov 14, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> I think most of the vendors have web sites and probably have a hard enough time keeping them up to date.  Personally, I fail to see the difference between linking to a web site and linking to a catalog on this site.  Am I missing something?



No difference at all. It's an option we could provide. People can link to their web sites now, and if they're happy with that, I'd imagine they'd ignore this new section.


----------



## jeff (Nov 14, 2011)

Some of you might recall that we had vendors who had the same ad running for years. I'm just trying to think about how we could provide that in the new scheme of things. Just looking for something clean and simple.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 14, 2011)

So in other words we would buy a listing in the vendor catalog forum for a year and be able to edit (show new items,sales,etc.) x number of times  a week or month. Would this not be the "New Classified" as we have it now except for listing for a year instead of two weeks?. I guess I'm not really seeing the purpose.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Frees a Classified*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> So in other words we would buy a listing in the vendor catalog forum for a year and be able to edit (show new items,sales,etc.) x number of times a week or month. Would this not be the "New Classified" as we have it now except for listing for a year instead of two weeks?. I guess I'm not really seeing the purpose.


 
If I understand correctly Roy, this would still leave the classified for other uses.  I personally have another use for classified that this would allow.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't sell anything, but I think the same price of what the other costs per year is rather high.  This would encourage more to get a vendor page, thus more selection for us.  But have some kind of code where bi monthly the vendor has to re authenticate their page.  Meaning if it is a guy selling molds for casting, they may not need to add new molds but something to say the vendor is current.  

One other thing I would like to see is a customer review section.  Not as a way to bash someone's wares, but to get a better idea of the product.  I will use molds again.  If someone is selling molds they may not say how well they hold up to being used in a pressure pot, but vendor B's has not had any problems.


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 15, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I don't sell anything, but I think the same price of what the other costs per year is rather high.  This would encourage more to get a vendor page, thus more selection for us.  But have some kind of code where bi monthly the vendor has to re authenticate their page.  Meaning if it is a guy selling molds for casting, they may not need to add new molds but something to say the vendor is current.
> 
> One other thing I would like to see is a customer review section.  Not as a way to bash someone's wares, but to get a better idea of the product.  I will use molds again.  If someone is selling molds they may not say how well they hold up to being used in a pressure pot, but vendor B's has not had any problems.



Can't you do that in the Cheers and Jeers section now?


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thinks it's a good idea and would use it. This is from a buyers view.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it's a great idea and would definitely use it. I like the idea of being able to keep it updated and adding and changing items which cannot be done in the classifieds.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> These would be static threads and would never be bumped into the new thread feeds. People could go to that forum, obviously, and look at the posts, and the vendor could point to that catalog in their sig and in classified ads.



Wouldn't the regular classifieds be able to used in exactly the same way only the in the regular classifieds, the post gets bumped when the vendor does a followup post (up to 3 times every 2 weeks)? Why would a vendor want to sacrifice the ability to bump his thread? I am just not seeing what this category would be adding to the forum.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

SCR0LL3R said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > These would be static threads and would never be bumped into the new thread feeds. People could go to that forum, obviously, and look at the posts, and the vendor could point to that catalog in their sig and in classified ads.
> ...



I guess that's a question for the vendors. 

One could ask the same question of anyone who publishes a catalog. Why not just take out advertisements?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

And how would these be listed, alphabetically, or by date and time of insertion?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

Good point Ken, no matter that the post are static, the first listings will be at an advantage.


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 15, 2011)

As a buyer, I would be MORE than happy to use a catalog thread to spend my money!  Great idea!!! :redface::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

bitshird said:
			
		

> And how would these be listed, alphabetically, or by date and time of insertion?



The default would be thread post time, but the user can select different sort orders via the drop down under the list of threads.

Edit: by 'user' I mean viewer, not the thread starter.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Advantage*

I think the advantage of listing order will be small.  When I put a classified ad in the newspaper it goes in where the publisher wants to put it.  It might be first, last or in the middle depending on how many ads in that section....I live with it.

I like it because it is a quick reference for customers without them needing to leave this site.  Hence more will go take a look now and then than would go to my site.

I have always thought that we should have this....a steady running ad that has the major things that I sell and their regular prices listed.  And it will allow me to post sale prices and specials.  A quick place for customers to see what's happening.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

You at this time can do that in the classified for the same price and  update each ad 3 times in two weeks and completely change the ad every two weeks, so the "Catalog" listings are really just another place to advertise, I agree for us vendors it's more exposure and for the price well worth it but and this coming from a vendor I thought the overhaul of the "Marketing Section" was to bring back the IAP to what is was intended.    





Smitty37 said:


> I have always thought that we should have this....a steady running ad that has the major things that I sell and their regular prices listed. And it will allow me to post sale prices and specials. A quick place for customers to see what's happening.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it would be neat to open the section and it come straight up with a search box and maybe some category links below (ie Blanks, pen kit, Ink, Nibs......).  Then when a vendor creates their ad there can be some radio buttons to select for them to link their ad to those links.  There can also be a Misc or Other link that they manually fill in if they get a special product in.  Then you can do the actual ads like you do on the front page with Random ads showing up so no one vendor gets full front page rights.  There can also be a vendor list link that opens a list of Links to thier ads in Alphabetical order.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think that having a catalog page would result in more opportunities for people to buy, but without being over-exposed to ads. Since the ads do not 'bump', there's not jockeying by the vendors to get to page one, but all the info would be there for someone who wants to look for it. 

Personally, I like to buy (when I have money), but I hate to be 'sold to' (if that makes sense)....so this would definitely be a good supplement to the classifieds in my eyes.  

It doesn't add to to the current number of 'ads' but allows consumers the opportunity to find information and items should they choose to look.  

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll get this off my chest and then what ever is done I'll darn sure take advantage of it.
#1-Andrew,Jeff and others correct me if I'm wrong but is not most of the vendors web sites in essences "Catalogs" ?
#2- When we post in the "Classified " and direct them to our web site for a particular product are we not directing to our on line "Catalog?
#3- So please tell me the difference with the "Catalog" froum.
#4- As a vendor I will also use this means of advertising (don't care how you dress it it's a form of advertising )as the rates that Jeff threw out are only $130 yearly.
#5- A catalog is asking you to buy a product and is nothing more than what most vendors have, CSUSA, PSI, Berea will send you a Catalog with your order for no other reason than to advertise their product and then when they advertise (via E mail ) direct you to their web sites, Which is what we now do in our new "Classified" section, using this forum as our e-mail list.
The up side to this as has been said if Jeff installs a drop down list so a member can look for a specific product and it brings up all the vendors that stock that product, his list would have to be extensive. A drop down of blanks would include 99 pecent of the vendors whereas a drop down of vendors that stock taps would be much less. And if a vendor starts stocking a new product who would insert it into the dropdown, a moderator would have to would be my guess, (More work for them).
This is the only benifit I see, not more work for the Mods but the dropdown:biggrin:
So enlighten me as I'm  as to the why.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> You at this time can do that in the classified for the same price and  update each ad 3 times in two weeks and completely change the ad every two weeks, so the "Catalog" listings are really just another place to advertise, I agree for us vendors it's more exposure and for the price well worth it but and this coming from a vendor I thought the overhaul of the "Marketing Section" was to bring back the IAP to what is was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roy

If what a majority of the membership wanted was to "bring back the IAP to what it was intended", then I'm mystified as to why the major complaint from people now is a reduced number of ads and buying opportunities. 

People like to buy stuff. Our job (and our intent with the rules) is to balance the real mission of the IAP (education, advancement of the art, friendship) with the reality that some commerce is necessary for any activity to thrive. I think the idea of vendor forums fits pretty cleanly and neatly into the Marketplace concept.

I don't mean to cheapen the value of these vendor forums, but they'll be tucked away in an area of the forum where nobody has to see them unless they want to look. I envision that the major entry point will be through other classified ads or links in a sig.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Could there be a way, like in the library, that the vendor chooses what category they belong in? Molds/Blanks/Kits/ect..... Then a thread with each category has all the listing for that category. Would make it less cumbersome for the buyers.

Is this meant to replace the Classifieds as we know them now? Basically, will the blank sellers be able to update their newly poured blanks each week or is this meant for those vendors that don't create new products often like myself with molds and Ken with his Tools and Ken with his tool rests?


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > bitshird said:
> ...



It's not a replacement, it's an augmentation.

Vendors could use them for whatever. No limits (within reason) on photos, no limits on content as long as it's stuff for sale (other than limitations already in our terms of service)

I don't envision we'd provide categories for these threads.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I buy lots of supplies, nibs, refills, custom blanks, and misc supplies.  My biggest problem is that I forget who I bought from six months earlier or I remember their name but not their IAP handle and I have to start searching or start sifting through the classifieds hoping to find them again. 

To me, a directory of catalogs would be beneficial IF we could have some sort of a routine where vendors would put their company name first so regardless of when they posted their catalog we could sort by vendor name.

An example comes to mind....

A few months ago I had Charlie make me some pen stands and now need some more.  I knew he was Charlie but I forgot his member name and searched through back ads, subscribed threads, old PM's then finally found him again.

If he posted in this new directory with a thread title of *"Newlondon88 - Charlie - display stands and blank molds"* for example, I could sort by title and find him a lot faster than the way I found him last.

Just a thought, that's how I would find it most beneficial.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 15, 2011)

I am really confused.  We just went through all these changes that took place in Oct.  These were done to reduce the amount of advertising and get back to what is important, the advancement of the hobby.  Now we are again talking about adding another advertising section?  Something doesn't sound right to me, what am I missing?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

So in essence the opening of this section would begin in a similar fashion as the Oklahoma land rush of 1889. The vendors that wish to participate would be given advance notice of when this option would become open to publish and those of us that wished to participate would have our wagons hitched up and our horses saddled and when the flag drops we all would be burning up keyboards, whipping our bandwidth to make sure we would get top placement and run like hell for the piece of property we wanted. Sounds good to me.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 15, 2011)

I already know that I am lazy, so having to look up vendor adds in my bookmarks becomes a PITA.  My memory is getting worse daily and trying to remember who sells what and where is becoming troublesome for me, therefore, I for one think this is a wonderful idea from Jeff and as a buyer, would really like to have this option.  Thank you Jeff for trying to always make this site better.
Charles


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ken, what other option would there be?  It's a non-showing section of permanent catalog ads, without bumping...

I don't see this as being a distraction from the core of education and advancement, since it is a non-updating section (i.e. not in-your-face) to accomodate those users that want a permanent store-front, without adding to the classified 'scrolling' on the 'new posts'.  Massive signatures full of ads taking up half a page scream commerce more than this change does, in my mind. 

That being said, I'm writing this as a member - I'm not the architect of the classifieds, and thus it's just my opinion...


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Not the same*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> You at this time can do that in the classified for the same price and update each ad 3 times in two weeks and completely change the ad every two weeks, so the "Catalog" listings are really just another place to advertise, I agree for us vendors it's more exposure and for the price well worth it but and this coming from a vendor I thought the overhaul of the "Marketing Section" was to bring back the IAP to what is was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You can have only 1 ad running in the classified section at a time.  This gives you a catalog ad and  still allows the ad in the classified. Hence you
can't do now what this allows even if you were willing to pay for it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*So what?*



bitshird said:


> So in essence the opening of this section would begin in a similar fashion as the Oklahoma land rush of 1889. The vendors that wish to participate would be given advance notice of when this option would become open to publish and those of us that wished to participate would have our wagons hitched up and our horses saddled and when the flag drops we all would be burning up keyboards, whipping our bandwidth to make sure we would get top placement and run like hell for the piece of property we wanted. Sounds good to me.


 
Rush to be first.....at $100 bucks a year or so?  I personally don't think it is going to be over crowded.  the $5.00 classified certainly isn't so why would anyone think this is?


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

bitshird said:
			
		

> So in essence the opening of this section would begin in a similar fashion as the Oklahoma land rush of 1889. The vendors that wish to participate would be given advance notice of when this option would become open to publish and those of us that wished to participate would have our wagons hitched up and our horses saddled and when the flag drops we all would be burning up keyboards, whipping our bandwidth to make sure we would get top placement and run like hell for the piece of property we wanted. Sounds good to me.



You base this assumption on what? The haphazard way I normally do things? Thanks for the vote of confidence! Note that I have not said a thing about how this would be opened, IF it is.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:
			
		

> I am really confused.  We just went through all these changes that took place in Oct.  These were done to reduce the amount of advertising and get back to what is important, the advancement of the hobby.  Now we are again talking about adding another advertising section?  Something doesn't sound right to me, what am I missing?



I tried to explain my philosophy about balance in my post above at 12:05. But I honestly don't see how this is in your face advertising. Do you object that it would exist at all or that it would be annoying?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff, as I remember  about advertising, (which apparently I don't), but I always thought that location was the most important thing, hence the reason for allowing the bumping of the premium threads
 And in all honesty, I was just kidding about the land rush, besides Roy is already in Oklahoma.
 It's your site, we are merely participants, and you are the final say, I certainly don't feel the cost to be prohibitive, and contrary to Smittys thinking I can think of a few vendors that will (pardon the expression) be chomping at the bit, My self included. 
 I doubt if there will be page after page of vendors, but one never knows, does one!!
I think it's an idea with some merit, I know it would be very helpful to some of the blank vendors and component (kit) suppliers.
 I too would probably buy one in addition to running my regular add in Premiums, but that's just me and the world knows I'm a freaking head case.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Ken, what other option would there be?  It's a non-showing section of permanent catalog ads, without bumping...
> 
> I don't see this as being a distraction from the core of education and advancement, since it is a non-updating section (i.e. not in-your-face) to accomodate those users that want a permanent store-front, without adding to the classified 'scrolling' on the 'new posts'.  Massive signatures full of ads taking up half a page scream commerce more than this change does, in my mind.
> 
> That being said, I'm writing this as a member - I'm not the architect of the classifieds, and thus it's just my opinion...



Andrew, I tend to agree, for several years I kept my Signature line small and mostly relied on people commenting on my tools to promote keeping my listing on the first page, Occasionally I would "bump" my add with a PM sent or something not very important, BUT not very often, I was proud of the comments from my customers. I like the I idea that Jeff has proposed, 
I do foresee problems with the operational side of organizing the list of catalogs, it would seem as though there would need to be a master page, listing the various kinds of good for sale such as blanks, kits, tool, and I'm sure there would have to be subheadings under each of those categories.
I don't see this as a bad thing, quite the contrary I was just jesting about the land rush, but I guess most of the sense of humor has gone on a walkabout, or just crawled up and shriveled away, My apologies.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 15, 2011)

bitshird said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken, what other option would there be?  It's a non-showing section of permanent catalog ads, without bumping...
> ...



No worries, Ken - I was actually responding to a comment from higher up the page as well, so only the first statement was directed solely at you!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2011)

bitshird said:


> <clip> gone on a walkabout <clip>



I didn't know that TN was in Austrailia! I've never heard that phrased used outside references to AU!   Ok.. back to your regularly scheduled programming now. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

alphageek said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > <clip> gone on a walkabout <clip>
> ...



Dean, I think that's about how far it's gone to get away :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Operative words*



bitshird said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > bitshird said:
> ...


 So can I Ken but I think the operative words are "a few" There are currently 7 ads in the classified where one can do almost the same thing for the same cost.  I think the catalog would get more than that but I don't see any mad rush to buy slots...particularily if it is priced by the quarter or annually....


----------



## KnB Polymers (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea to place "vendor catalogs" alphabetically by vendor name ...

#1 ... no fighting to get to the top of the list
#2 ... if buyers are looking for a specific vendor, they won't have to search through threads to find who he is looking for ... easy find

If Jeff doesn't want a drop down list for categories, a simple way would be:
"Vendor name ... brief description of what he sells"
then you could see who has blanks, pen parts, etc

Sorry Jeff! Years of office management creeping out .. it's a bad habit. :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry, please show where in my post I said that I object?  Did I really say that or are you just reading something that is not there?

Obviously you missed what I was saying.  Heck you were even talking about killing signatures a few weeks back and now you throw this out there....  

I am trying to get a sense of your direction is all.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...



Sorry, I interpreted your post as critical of the idea of adding the forum. I took your criticism as objection and perhaps I should not have, but that's how it came across.

What exactly does "Something doesn't sound right to me" mean? 

My direction? If you'll read the first post in this thread, you'll see that I'm just collecting data.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> Sorry, I interpreted your post as critical of the idea of adding the forum. I took your criticism as objection and perhaps I should not have, but that's how it came across.
> 
> What exactly does "Something doesn't sound right to me" mean?
> 
> My direction? If you'll read the first post in this thread, you'll see that I'm just collecting data.


 
Well we have the major overhaul of classifieds and the rules in general.  Seems to have turned out pretty good, but it has only been six weeks.  A couple of week ago you start the thread on signatures.  Now today the "New Catalog" idea.  It is just all this bouncing around at every turn, one extreme to the other, which doesn't seem right to me.  Unless something is majorly wrong, or a rule tweek is needed, let things settle in.  Give it a few months and then propose new ideas once the new changes have been in effect and you get an _*honest*_ feel for how things are.

Take a look at this post and then take a look at TexatDurango's post on sections.

52 replies 1578 views.  Thread started Thursday of last week.  You started this thread last night and it has 49 replies 786 views.  I thought that all of this was to get back to posts and threads like George's.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 15, 2011)

I like the idea. It would be nice to see items for sale on MY timetable, not just when a new ad is placed. I could search for things in a stable, less-changing format, with a bit of history. "Does Vendor X stock this item or was it a group buy, or a limited-time offer only."

It may make it easier for vendors that offer a range of items, but do not wish the extra work of maintaining a separate website.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

thewishman said:


> I like the idea. It would be nice to see items for sale on MY timetable, not just when a new ad is placed. I could search for things in a stable, less-changing format, with a bit of history. "Does Vendor X stock this item or was it a group buy, or a limited-time offer only."
> 
> It may make it easier for vendors that offer a range of items, but do not wish the extra work of maintaining a separate website.



Thanks, Chris.

I believe that was the idea, that several of our smaller vendors had a "catalog" of sorts, but did not have independent web sites. 

So I believe this idea has some merit -- it helps our members find stuff to buy, and it helps our vendors let us know what they have available.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

KnB Polymers said:


> I think it would be a good idea to place "vendor catalogs" alphabetically by vendor name ...
> 
> #1 ... no fighting to get to the top of the list
> #2 ... if buyers are looking for a specific vendor, they won't have to search through threads to find who he is looking for ... easy find
> ...



That's probably a very reasonable way to approach it!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> KnB Polymers said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be a good idea to *place "vendor catalogs" alphabetically by vendor name* ...
> ...


Wait a minute, didn't we learn anything from the good ole days when the yellow pages started coming out and the "A's" out numbered every other letter in the alphabet with all the "New" companies like AAA welding which of course was beat out by AAAA welding which also fell way behind AAAAAA1 welding!  Seemed like for several years everything was AAA something or another!  I can see it now....... AAAA1 A+ pen supplies :biggrin:


----------



## KnB Polymers (Nov 15, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > KnB Polymers said:
> ...




Yeah, but everyone already has their vendor names, so there can't be any cheating! LOL!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 15, 2011)

thewishman said:
			
		

> I like the idea. It would be nice to see items for sale on MY timetable, not just when a new ad is placed. I could search for things in a stable, less-changing format, with a bit of history. "Does Vendor X stock this item or was it a group buy, or a limited-time offer only."
> 
> It may make it easier for vendors that offer a range of items, but do not wish the extra work of maintaining a separate website.



I think the "maintaining a separate website" is the point.  The IAP has turned into a shopping mall and the vendors need to sell through their own channels... If they don't want the "extra work" of maintaining a website, then they have no business being "in business".


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2011)

KnB Polymers said:


> Yeah, but everyone already has their vendor names, so there can't be any cheating! LOL!



Yeah, But I'd gladly sell stuff under "Alphageeks Awesome Stuff" to be at the top of the list (for a fee!)  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Maybe this needs to be said*

Looking at a particular forum is a deliberate and totally voluntary act taken by the member.  Then looking at a particular thread is a second deliberate and totally voluntary act taken by the member.

No member who does not want to read the marketplace forums is going to suffer any penalty for ignoring them.  No on is going to get angry with them,or  critize them and no one is going to stop them from going to the forums they are interested in.

Members are completely free to use this site as they choose, visit whatever forums floats their boat, read whatever threads churn their butter and post in those where they feel like posting. I can't perceive why anyone would care that forums might exist that they don't want to read.

Nothing I've seen proposed will change any of that...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, but my new company name is AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATurnTex.com, didn't you know that?:biggrin:
Or better yet, !Turntex.com since punctuation marks go to the front!



alphageek said:


> KnB Polymers said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but everyone already has their vendor names, so there can't be any cheating! LOL!
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry but I think AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAClassicnib was just registered:biggrin:





MesquiteMan said:


> Yeah, but my new company name is AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATurnTex.com, didn't you know that?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 15, 2011)

glycerine said:


> I think the "maintaining a separate website" is the point.  The IAP has turned into a shopping mall and the vendors need to sell through their own channels... If they don't want the "extra work" of maintaining a website, then they have no business being "in business".



.... I read this at least 4 times and I still don't know where to begin.


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

glycerine said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeremy, that's one way of looking at it, but another is this; a number of our most popular vendors who now have web sites might not exist at all if not for the leg up they got by being able to start small and sell exclusively on the IAP.

I also know that we get first (or only!) crack at some of the awesome things our member vendors make available. A web site does make it easy for them to sell to the world and increase their sales. Just sayin'... :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2011)

alphageek said:


> KnB Polymers said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but everyone already has their vendor names, so there can't be any cheating! LOL!
> ...



I think people are putting way too much emphasis on this. The yellow pages analogy isn't even a good one! 

We might have, what, a page or two of catalog threads? I can randomize them once a month or whatever if that's what the vendors want, but I sure do get ticked off when they move things in the grocery store if you catch that analogy :biggrin:

Even if I did set the default sort to alphanumeric in that forum, the viewer can override that. I think it's probably a better approach to realize that there will be few enough to see the whole lot in one glance.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2011)

jeff said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > KnB Polymers said:
> ...



Just in case those who read this don't realize it -  MOST of us are completely kidding (and disrupting Jeffs thread in the progress!).  If this were TRUELY an issue, then the vendor list in the Links area would already be a problem!)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to type a response to the previous posts but the A key on my keyboard begged me not to. :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Amen*



jeff said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > KnB Polymers said:
> ...


 
I'll drink to that....I can't say for sure but I'd be surprised if there were as many as 20 different vendors that have used the Classified.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

If you are a vendor and would be interested in participating in a one-month no-cost test of this concept, please send me a PM. 

If you are a buyer (i.e. you don't sell anything at IAP), and would be interested in participating on a "critique team" to provide feedback to me about the catalogs during the test period, please send me a PM.

In your PM, please identify which group you're in, vendor or buyer.

Please DO NOT post here that you want to participate in the testing.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the volunteers. 

After thinking a bit more about it, I don't think we'll need a buyers feedback group. I'm going to go about collecting feedback a bit differently than I had planned.

I'll be in touch with the vendors who volunteered...


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 18, 2011)

I really think you'uns aught to do this more often!  I just got off the floor after laughing so hard! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAindeed!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## dow (Nov 18, 2011)

bitshird said:


> And how would these be listed, alphabetically, or by date and time of insertion?



I'm a member on another forum, not pen-related, which has a vendor's section.  The section is organized alphabetically, with each vendor having his own sub-forum, as it were, to post specials, sales, or inventory changes, etc.  As I recall, the vendor is the only person allowed to post in his area.  It works pretty well, and you can go back and see that what kinds of specials a vendor has had in the past and stuff like that.

HTH,
Dow


----------

